

Ask HN: Looking for a committed team to partner up with our startup - throw_awai

Hi HN!<p>Disclaimer: this is a throw away account for privacy reasons.<p>We are a two-person team that have been running a bootstrapped startup, a photo-sharing social site, during the past 7 years.<p>Some numbers:<p>* Last month stats: ~2 million page views; ~ 750k uniques.<p>* Community with ~210k signed up users (all organically, no paid marketing) and ~7 million pictures in db.<p>* Expenses ~$400 (hosting and outsourcing).<p>* Making ~$2k&#x2F;mo profit (advertising and affiliates)<p>* Lots of SEO potential and very poorly monetized (we’re tech guys, that has been our big limitation).<p>Site is up and running but has been in maintenance for a while, meaning no active development has been done from our side. We have moved to different projects looking for new challenges, but we still think the site has a lot of potential on it (used to make 5x in profits).<p>That’s why we want to find a fully-dedicated team of people that will run the site and own the majority of the company, while maintaining us as passive partners with partial ownership. Of course, we&#x27;d have to find the right entrepreneur&#x2F;team with the right experience and enough financing to make it work.<p>If it looks appealing to you and your team, let’s talk!<p>nugasnse6z@sneakemail.com
======
cweagans
Can you link to the site?

~~~
throw_awai
Sorry, site is not linked for privacy reasons.

